# Bulk: How Many Calories Over Maintanence



## beeazy (Mar 2, 2011)

So how many calories over maintenance while on cycle do you consume to bulk. Im mainly talking a lean bulk here so lets say we are trying not to gain any fat ( fat percentage should stay the same or even drop). Whats YOUR general protocol.


----------



## Marat (Mar 2, 2011)

The less aggressive one is, the less fat one will gain.

The general protocol is about 500 calories a day but that will invite some fat gain.

Folks like Martin Berkhan generally recommend something like a 300 calorie surplus or perhaps a 500 calorie surplus every other day.

All three options are viable.


----------



## beeazy (Mar 2, 2011)

Marat said:


> The less aggressive one is, the less fat one will gain.
> 
> The general protocol is about 500 calories a day but that will invite some fat gain.
> 
> ...



What about on the juice? surely your body can use more calories


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 2, 2011)

every one is diff diet is like trial and error u test it out and if it works  stick to it if not then change it up accordingly on the sauce jus eat more of qulaity foods


----------



## Marat (Mar 2, 2011)

beeazy said:


> What about on the juice? surely your body can use more calories



Perhaps. One can still get fat on AAS though. As the guy above me said, utilize some trial and error. If your belt is getting tight, drop the calories a bit.


----------



## zoco (Mar 3, 2011)

around 500-600 calories while ''on''


----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)

zoco said:


> around 500-600 calories while ''on''



I'd say around in here. It might vary differently from person to person too.


----------



## andreaus (May 20, 2011)

marat is in my ball park on this, i usualy stay round the 300-500 cal a day, but hey every one IS different


----------



## trapzilla (May 20, 2011)

my Maintenance calories are around the 4000 mark, for me to gain weight even when on I have to nigh on double that, and that is without me getting fat really. if i bump up to 10000 calories daily then i do just get fat


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2011)

It also depends on bodytype. I have an ectomorph inhaling calories by 2000 just to see a minimal .5 lb gain per WEEK! I myself, being meso-endo, get by with 450-750 calories. It depends on how fast the metabolism is as well as how lean that person is at the beginning.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 20, 2011)

k.i.s.s.

30 calories per lb.....depending on what weight you want to be this could be 500-1000 over brm without getting too fat.....


----------



## vannesb (May 20, 2011)

I am currently on around 4,000cal a day on cycle adding size and dropping BF.  Normal for me is around 3500.  I weight 180lb


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 20, 2011)

500 a day over, and adjust up 250 every two weeks after the body has settled into the groove with that amount. 

Like Irish said, K.I.S.S.


----------



## SuperLift (May 20, 2011)

Guess that all depends on how fast and how big you want to grow. When I bulk, I strive for nearly 5,000 calories. Ton of food and some weight gainers! Dang, I cant wait to start!! 

weight gainers


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 20, 2011)

Calorie cycling and/or carb cycling will be your best friend to gain weight without fat in my opinion


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2011)

getlifting.info » Bulking for Idiots and Lazy People: Part I (Diet)


----------

